# Credit Union Foreign Exchange - Small Bills?



## FieldAdvisor (26 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if credit unions do small bills for exchange to US dollars, like $5 or $10? I know the minimum in the post office is $20. I've tried calling my local one but they're not answering. I'm planning on getting a few hundred euro changed into dollars for a trip to New York in March but I want to make sure I have some smaller bills available for tipping people in the hotel before I get out and a chance to break it. I'll keep trying the credit union but just thought I'd ask here too.

Thanks all


----------



## Time (26 Jan 2012)

I would say they would have to order them. 

The smallest I have ever had from a bank in Ireland are $20 bills. Even US ATM's tend only to dispense $20s also.


----------



## boardnashea (26 Jan 2012)

As with lots of CU questions - each CU will set it's own policy in relation to these matters. Your only option is confirm with your own CU. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Slim (27 Jan 2012)

FieldAdvisor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if credit unions do small bills for exchange to US dollars, like $5 or $10? I know the minimum in the post office is $20. I've tried calling my local one but they're not answering. I'm planning on getting a few hundred euro changed into dollars for a trip to New York in March but I want to make sure I have some smaller bills available for tipping people in the hotel before I get out and a chance to break it. I'll keep trying the credit union but just thought I'd ask here too.
> 
> Thanks all


Many credit unions use Fexco and I couldn't get singles $ last year. $20minimum I think.


----------

